# 2nd gear issues on auto maxima '94



## ruthie (Jan 11, 2006)

hi,

I have a nissan maxima '94 auto 3.0 and its done a little over 370,000kms! I love it but it seems to be now falling apart...

Presently the problem seems to lie with the gearbox or clutch. (We had the gearbox replaced with a 2nd hand one about 6 months ago.) In OD On, from parked, car doesn't want to move at all, revs alot but no acceleration,except when you put it in 1st gear. In OD OFF it seems that the car cannot get into 2nd gear. Takes off fine from parked but when you try to get higher than 20kms (approx) with acceleration it just revs alot. you have to keep revving then dropping again and again to get past 40kms (which can't be good for the engine) then it seems to climb slowly and seems fine. I have tested the car and noticed that while driving, if you switch to OD On revs climb and acc drops. 
Could it be the discs slipping or the entire gearbox? 

Thanks,
ruthie
PS: don't know too much about engines etc - as you've prob guessed!


----------



## nismobaron (May 11, 2004)

I have a similar fault with my transmission, except it happens when it's hot, and between 2nd & 3rd. Sometimes it won't change up to 3rd, and if I switch O/D off, it will stay in 2nd. To get a round it, I drive nice & easy and as soon as the transmission slips into neutral instead of changing up, I switch O/D off whilst keeping gas pedal down, which forces the transmission into 2nd with a bang, let off the gas and then it changes up to 3rd.

From my research, the transmission has a couple of seals which become hard after a while, this causes the oil pressure to drop, and on the upshift, the brake bands don't fully lock (or something to that effect), causing the transmission to be in "neutral". The shock of dropping into 2nd on 3000+ rpm increases the oil pressure up so that 3rd is engaged correctly. It's a mechanical fault and a seal kit is available from the US for around US$40 plus shipping. However, you need to strip the transmission to fix...

Short answer, if changing the solenoids and throttle body (easy to do as it sits on top of the tranny) and adjusting the brake bands doesn't fix the problem, change the transmission.

Hope this helps a little...


----------

